

Quora: What would be a good use of Apple's $86.85+ billion in cash? - drx
http://www.quora.com/Apple-Inc-2/What-would-be-a-good-use-of-Apples-86-85+-billion-in-cash

======
drx
I would pay money to read this kind of insight on a regular basis.

